# Getting a Passport while on the road



## Agni Riniari (Dec 12, 2012)

So, has anyone ever gotten a passport while they were out on the road traveling? I would like to eventually renew mine so I can head out across the borders if that comes up, but, I just know the process sucks sometimes.

Anyway, any information, advice, or experiences are appreciated.

Thank you,
Agni


----------

